# Field archery stinks!!!



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Maybe you need to move the bow just a little bit so that will not happen.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

If you use pin nocks that won't happen.
They might put you way out in the 4 ring but you will only have to replace the nock.
Looks like you were shooting the 35yd fan.
Field sure is a lot more fun than 3D.
Charlie


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Here's a thought*

If your local club won't spring for multiple faces on the butts, it would be cheaper for you to buy a few extra sets of faces for them than to replace the arrows.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

ramboarhunter said:


> *If you use pin nocks that won't happen.*
> They might put you way out in the 4 ring but you will only have to replace the nock.
> Looks like you were shooting the 35yd fan.
> Field sure is a lot more fun than 3D.
> Charlie


+1

But it's more fun when ya don't and we have something to shoot for... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I shot in Darrington last year with some of the best in the nation and 4 days with the top 4 in the nation and one lost 1 (one) shaft!!!!!

Get some bohning double lock nocks and CX Maxima's with Bulldog collars..................there like the secret service (everyonce in a while one get by) when it comes to protection!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pinkfletch said:


> If your local club won't spring for multiple faces on the butts, it would be cheaper for you to buy a few extra sets of faces for them than to replace the arrows.


and even cheaper to buy a pack of bushings or pins :wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Time to buy more arrows*

If ya didn't shootem so tight to the center ya wouldn't have that trouble.

Spread them out a little bit and ya be ok.:wink::wink: AC


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> and even cheaper to buy a pack of bushings or pins :wink:


Acc 3-60 or CB uni-bushings should fit the Radial x-weaves...since putting in the bushings in my maximas (and CX selects before them) I've only lost 1 arrow...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

archerycharlie said:


> If ya didn't shootem so tight to the center ya wouldn't have that trouble.
> 
> Spread them out a little bit and ya be ok.:wink::wink: AC


Yep, move the center shot or nocking point. De-tune that bow a little so you don't group so tight. That'll fix your arrow problem...:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Shoot a couple 7's and 8's. Everybody shoots the middle. Be different. Be a trend setter.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Shoot a couple 7's and 8's. Everybody shoots the middle. Be different. Be a trend setter.


If you can teach us how to shoot a 7 or an 8 that would be great...I could use all the extra points I can get:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you can teach us how to shoot a 7 or an 8 that would be great...I could use all the extra points I can get:wink:


You know I was thinking the same thing...I could shoot a 560 maybe if I could get a few of those 8's...I kinda decided to give ol' spoon fed a break though...he's a good shot, but still really a field virgin...(Only finishing a half is kinda like....well you know:wink:)


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you can teach us how to shoot a 7 or an 8 that would be great...I could use all the extra points I can get:wink:


:set1_signs009:

:lol:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you can teach us how to shoot a 7 or an 8 that would be great...I could use all the extra points I can get:wink:


Ya gotta be in 'white pants' to get the extra points...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Ya gotta be in 'white pants' to get the extra points...:wink:



What about shorts....I will wear them this weekend. All of my 5s are gonna be worth 8


----------



## conrad819 (Jun 9, 2008)

yup, field shooting could be expensive especially when you are shooting with good guys. aside from putting in pin bushings, try to change your points to the parabolic one's. changing the points helped me a lot.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Small price to pay for having this much fun. Just be glad it wasn't an X-10 or a Nano.....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> You know I was thinking the same thing...I could shoot a 560 maybe if I could get a few of those 8's...I kinda decided to give ol' spoon fed a break though...he's a good shot, but still really a field virgin...(Only finishing a half is kinda like....well you know:wink:)


Point taken. I'm still used to scoring based on a 10 point max. WHat I meant to say was :

"Shoot some 2's or 3's. Everybody shoots the middle. Do something different. Be a trend setter."

Better??


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

only the noobs hafta wear white pants. we get to see the stains when they get to the 80yd walkup.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> Point taken. I'm still used to scoring based on a 10 point max. WHat I meant to say was :
> 
> "Shoot some 2's or 3's. Everybody shoots the middle. Do something different. Be a trend setter."
> 
> Better??


I just did some checking and that's not even right, so my advice is:

JUST DON"T SHOOT THE MIDDLE!!!!

Sheesh. 

Chewie Out.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Point taken. I'm still used to scoring based on a 10 point max. WHat I meant to say was :
> 
> "Shoot some 2's or 3's. Everybody shoots the middle. Do something different. Be a trend setter."
> 
> Better??


You chewies are all alike :wink::nyah: BTW there are no 2s either...:tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I just did some checking and that's not even right, so my advice is:
> 
> JUST DON"T SHOOT THE MIDDLE!!!!
> 
> ...


I see you beat me to it...:bartstush:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I figured I better shoot at myself before somebody else had the chance. It's kinda like disarming a hand grenade with your backside. 

And don't think I missed that "half a round" mess you started talking. I WILL shoot a full round at either S&W or DCWC before this year is over.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I figured I better shoot at myself before somebody else had the chance. It's kinda like disarming a hand grenade with your backside.
> 
> And don't think I missed that "half a round" mess you started talking. I WILL shoot a full round at either S&W or DCWC before this year is over.


And probably whoop my but doing it unless you have more sight problems :wink::ninja:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> And probably whoop my but doing it unless you have more sight problems :wink::ninja:


According to AXCEL it's fixed. There was a washer that was instaleed backwards. Apparently it has some grip on one side and is smooth on the other. No problems so far. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> According to AXCEL it's fixed. There was a washer that was instaleed backwards. Apparently it has some grip on one side and is smooth on the other. No problems so far. I've got my fingers crossed.


So that's the "sight problem" you had at DCWC - nuts loosing up on the scope?? If so, join the party - that little washer makes a world of difference. :tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> What about shorts....I will wear them this weekend. All of my 5s are gonna be worth 8


Well, I guess them FITA folks will let you wear shorts...if you got the legs for it.  :wink:

Looks like somebody's score card is gonna get checked this weekend!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> So that's the "sight problem" you had at DCWC - nuts loosing up on the scope?? If so, join the party - that little washer makes a world of difference. :tongue:


Yep. That's the gremlin that got. I had a talk with Ben from TRUBall at Kentucky and explained my problem. DCWC was not the first time it happened. He looked at it, pulled a screw out and flipped the washer. Everything seems to be good so far.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Make sure the shooting stakes on the fan targets are set NO MORE than 4' apart then you won't have such a severe angle from the two outside stakes.
Charlie


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

Well guys, This was not shot at the fan, just an arrow that went in at a funny angle, and it was practice at 50 yards but I lost 2 sets of wraps and fletchings on sunday and split one of my buddys during competition. I only break my own trying to get sighted in and set up. I learned not to group at short range years ago but the only 50-80 yard practice I get is at a single spot under my powerline.
I sure could have used one of those "2's" on Saturday when I set my sight for 50 on a 60 yarder, almost lost that arrow digging it out of the wood. Wish that tire was just a little bigger!!!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

fastarrow said:


> Well guys, This was not shot at the fan, just an arrow that went in at a funny angle, and it was practice at 50 yards but I lost 2 sets of wraps and fletchings on sunday and split one of my buddys during competition. I only break my own trying to get sighted in and set up. I learned not to group at short range years ago but the only 50-80 yard practice I get is at a single spot under my powerline.
> I sure could have used one of those "2's" on Saturday when I set my sight for 50 on a 60 yarder, almost lost that arrow digging it out of the wood. Wish that tire was just a little bigger!!!


Pay no attention to these yokels and wannabees, bad advise, the lot! Typical AT'ers get everything bass ackwards.

Accuracy your problem, busting nocks (sounds like a rap band) Only real solution is GET RID OF ALL THAT JUNK ON YOUR RIG and shoot barebow. I guarantee that not only will you not be shooting off knocks, but you'll be so busy locating arrows for a while, the cost of knocks will seem trivial You'll be so glad when you get em all on the paper you'll feel like you just won Vegas. And by the time you get to being able to bust a knock that way, well frankly you'll be a god and all these pretenders will bow at your feet and carry your gear for you:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

That's sound advice right there... :chortle: :darkbeer:


----------

